# TRENBOLONE 200, SUSTANON 250 WINNY STACK??



## bigcraigc (Feb 26, 2009)

hello erery1. i'm starting a course of steroids in a month or so..

i've got sustanon 250, trenbolone 200 and winstrol depot.. i've been advised to run 500mg sus a week and 200mg tren weeks 1-6 then continue 200mg tren and add 1ml winny EOD. does this sound like a good stack? i'm guessing the first 6 weeks will be purely bulking and then last 6 firming and cutting..? i've read that tren stacks well with sus and i've used winny before an love it...

has anybody used a similar stack or have any useful info and/or advice for me regarding this?

thanks guys

craig


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

not that ive done it, but ive heard bad things about loading winny depot and oil-based shots in the same barrel because it can cause blockage and then bateria gets in and then possibly abscess!


----------



## bigcraigc (Feb 26, 2009)

yeh im aware pal, would be in seperate shots mate.. thanks!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i know this is a stupid q, but im at uni and im thinkin about doing a proper cycle rather than this oral bull****, like test-e with winny and deca maybe and dont want to come home with so much extra size that people are like wtf. any suggestions? will it do this?


----------



## bigcraigc (Feb 26, 2009)

i'm not the most steriod savvy guy to be askin pal but i know that test prop and winny are a popular stack choice down at my gym as you get solid quality gains as apposed to the quanative ones you'd aquire using an out and out bulking steriod. if u dont mind the frequent jabs of the prop and winny...

why dont you start a thread and get some real sound advice off the guys on here.... thats what im doin lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yep i use sust and tren alot not often winny tho. id run

sust 500mg 10wks

tren 2-300mg 6wks

winny 50mg eod 4wks

pct?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

bigcraigc said:


> hello erery1. i'm starting a course of steroids in a month or so..
> 
> i've got sustanon 250, trenbolone 200 and winstrol depot.. i've been advised to run 500mg sus a week and 200mg tren weeks 1-6 then continue 200mg tren and add 1ml winny EOD. does this sound like a good stack? i'm guessing the first 6 weeks will be purely bulking and then last 6 firming and cutting..? i've read that tren stacks well with sus and i've used winny before an love it...
> 
> ...


if its tren enth i would say 400mg per week at a minimum.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

1st cycle?

steroids are steroids its diet for bulk lean bulk or cutter.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> if its tren enth i would say 400mg per week at a minimum.


were dose it say that?


----------



## bigcraigc (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks pal jim.

i have HGC and clomid ready to go 3 week after my last jab of sus..

when wuold u take what etc? sus with tren then winny?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea id run the test the whole time, you can run all 3 at same time no probs. if you wana spred it out then just do it as i said you will want to run the test longer then the tren to. get some nolva for tits and maybe pct too. clomid is bad for depresion


----------



## bigcraigc (Feb 26, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea id run the test the whole time, you can run all 3 at same time no probs. if you wana spred it out then just do it as i said you will want to run the test longer then the tren to. get some nolva for tits and maybe pct too. clomid is bad for depresion


thanks for the sound advice jim. referring to what gee-bol said earlier.. would you agree 400mg of tren? i was told 200 would be enough.. i've done steriods before but this is my most advanced stack as i've only prior dabbled in dianabol and winstrol..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bigcraigc said:


> thanks for the sound advice jim. referring to what gee-bol said earlier.. would you agree 400mg of tren? i was told 200 would be enough.. i've done steriods before but this is my most advanced stack as i've only prior dabbled in dianabol and winstrol..


what ester tren is it? tren enanthate or acetate or tri tren?


----------



## bigcraigc (Feb 26, 2009)

Its tren 200 enanthate pal..


----------

